# [Illustrator] "Mouseover"-Effekt deaktivieren



## dacson (2. Mai 2004)

Hi Leute,

ich arbeite zur Zeit an einem Projekt in Illustrator und habe ein Problem. Seit kurzem ist irgendwie so eine Art "mouseover"-Effekt aktiviert, der mir die Pfade blau anzeigt sobald man mit der Maus drüber färht. Das mag zwar manchmal  vorteilhaft sein, aber leider stört es eben auch. Nun weiß ich aber nicht ob ich das irgendwo versehentlich mit aktiviert habe und weiß somit auch nicht  wie ich es wieder deaktivieren kann. Wäre euch sehr dankbar wenn mir jemand von euch sagen kann wo man dieses Mouseover-Pfad-Highlighten ausstellen kann.

Ich hab auch schon kräftig danach gegoogelt und im Forum gesucht, aber nichts gefunden. Lag eventuell auch daran dass ich nicht sicher wusste nach was ich suchen sollte.

Nochma vielen Dank im Voraus und sorry falls es doch schon mal so nen Beitrag gab.


dAcson


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (2. Mai 2004)

Hi,

Du hast wahrscheinlich durch Zufall Strg-U gedrückt, was automatisch magnetische Hilfslinien einblendet. Drücke das Ganze nochmal und es müßte verschwinden. Auch zu finden unter Ansicht --> magnetische Hilfslinien.

HTH
ALF


----------



## dacson (2. Mai 2004)

Super, genau das wars!

Danke für die schnelle Antwort, Problem ist gelöst.


dAcson


----------

